# 2008 RABIES Vaccine-JAVMA Report on Adverse Reactions in Dogs



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. I don't know what to do. My vet is not into doing titers, and was surprised I even brought it up. I put shots off until my vet had done some reading on his vet sites to reevaluate my request. Meeting with him again, he said he found nothing support my worry. He is all for the shots, the more the better!


----------



## Ray'nBC (Dec 16, 2009)

spoowhisperer,

Kris is founder and co-trustee of the Rabies Challenge Fund, along with Jean Dodds and Ron Schultz.

As far as I can tell, none of them actually recommend a schedule of rabies vaccinations less often than: puppy shot, one year booster, and revaccination at 3 year intervals. 

They advocate and are soliciting funds for what they hope will be a scientifically valid test of vaccines to determine which, if any, can be administered at longer intervals. I would like to see that data collected.

Some of Kris's use of statistics and summarizations of information from studies is sensationalist and misleading (IMHO). Remember, for example, that a claimed "25% percent increase" in some event that occurs in 12 one-hundreds of one percent of a population, means that it now occurs in 15 one-hundredths of one percent of the population. 

Well-reasoned argument and careful, dispassionate examination of facts aren't very good at raising funds from pet owners, I would guess.

Be aware, too, that a significant problem with using titers to evaluate when to give vaccines, is that there is still considerable debate on what represents a protective titer at this time. Lots of opinions, yes. Much scientific evidence, no. If someone says a certain titer result is evidence of protection, ask where the study data came from and see how often a "safe" reading might actually be wrong.

How can you be sure you're not putting your dog at a greater risk of being unprotected than the corresponding (and very low) risk of adverse reaction?


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Thank you for posting this. I don't know what to do. My vet is not into doing titers, and was surprised I even brought it up. I put shots off until my vet had done some reading on his vet sites to reevaluate my request. Meeting with him again, he said he found nothing support my worry. He is all for the shots, the more the better!


Spoowhisperer,

No states "officially" accept titers in lieu of rabies vaccination that I am aware of, so unless your dog qualifies for a medical exemption, you will not be allowed to have a rabies titer instead of vaccination.

Personally, I would switch veterinarians if they promote the more shots the better. Can you imagine yourself going to a physician who wants to give you a live polio vaccine every year or every 3 years? Or a tetanus booster every year or every 3 years?

Regarding titers, for *some* diseases, they are considered by the scientific community to be very reliable. According to the World Small Animal Veterinary Association's 2010 Vaccine Guidelines http://www.wsava.org/PDF/Misc/VaccinationGuidelines2010.pdf , titers are useful for gauging immunity to distemper, hepatitis, parvo, and rabies. On page 6 of the Guidelines, they state: Antibody tests are useful for monitoring immunity to CDV, CPV-2, CAV-1 and rabies virus. Antibody assays for CDV and CPV-2 are the tests of greatest benefit in monitoring immunity, especially after the puppy vaccination series. During recent years, many laboratories have standardized their methodologies for such testing.


----------



## Ray'nBC (Dec 16, 2009)

Spoowhisperer,

I don't think that "the more the better" is a realistic or responsible attitude from a vet or any other health practitioner. Unless it was clearly said in jest (or in exasperation) I would re-examine my relationship with that vet.

In response to Kris's posting, the WSAVA does indeed state that titers are "useful". Not definitive or precise or reliable, but "useful". 

The literature I have read indicates to me that blood analysis is most useful when used to test an animal shortly after vaccination, to see if the expected antibodies are present. For that purpose, a titer is generally considered reliable and appropriate.

There is far less agreement, as far as I can tell, that blood serum tests and results can consistently and confidently identify whether or not an animal is still adequately protected against rabies after a vaccination given more than 3 or 5 or 7 years previously. 

Unless I am wrong, the whole point of the Rabies Challenge study is to provide a well-designed, well-controlled experimental study to identify appropriate test procedures and standards for antibody levels that will identify protected animals. The study is necessary because while opinions abound, the data doesn't. So far, the data that does exist has not convinced a single state to extend its vaccination requirements beyond 3 years or to allow titers in place of injections.

And where data does exist, it is often contradictory. Buried in the M. Aubert study, which is often and correctly cited as support for the 3+ year protection model, is a reference to the Sikes study which found:
"In this study, as in many others, presence of neutralising antibodies
to rabies at the time of challenge did not indicate protection for all of the animals."

I'm looking forward to the Challenge study results, but it will be a while, yet, before they are published.

In the meantime, note that the WSAVA, in the link provided by Kris, states:
"It is currently accepted that the vaccines that we use are very safe with a very low incidence of possible side effects. The benefits of protection from serious infectious disease far outweigh the risks of developing an adverse reaction."


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

I think one has to determine what the risk is of serious infectious disease on balance with the risk of adverse reaction. How many would in fact be at risk of serious infectious disease? I have not seen statistics or evidence of serious infectious disease in dogs being sufficient to warrant the level of vaccination currently required. I am personally aware of a number of adverse reactions. This is a subject that every responsible dog owner needs to research carefully and make their own determination. And I hope help fund the Rabies Challenge Fund so we have more definitive information.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

Spoonwhisperer,

The reason that titers are not officially accepted by states in lieu of rabies vaccination is that the current standard set for by the Center for Disease Control (the 1:5 dilution formerly stated for being acceptable for humans is now as reported as: 0.1 IU/ml) is for humans. It is extrapolated to apply to other mammalian species.

As part of the concurrent 5 & 7 year rabies challenge studies (they've just started the 4th year) that The Rabies Challenge Fund is financing, Dr. Ronald Schultz intends to set a rabies titer standard for dogs. This data will be based on the gold standard of challenge studies.

This is what Dr. Ronald Schultz follows for his family's dogs regarding titers and what he had to say in his 2007 presentation to the AKC Canine Health Foundation entitled,*What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines and Vaccination Programs* What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines :

 "An antibody titer no matter how low shows the animal has immunologic memory since memory effector B cells must be present to produce that antibody. Some dogs without antibody are protected from disease because they have T cell memory, that will provide cell mediated immunity (CMI). CMI will not protect from reinfection, but it will prevent disease."

"My own dogs, those of my children and grandchildren are vaccinated with MLV CDV, CPV-2, CPI, andCAV-2 vaccines once as puppies after the age of 12 weeks. An antibody titer is performed two or more weeks later and if found positive our dogs are never again vaccinated. "[/b] he further elaborates: * "I have used this vaccination program with modifications (CAV-2 replaced CAV-1 vaccines in 1970's and CPV-2 vaccines were first used in 1980) since 1974! I have never had one of our dogs develop CDV, CAV-1 or CPV-2 even though they have had exposure to many dogs, wildlife and to virulent CPV-2 virus. You may say that I have been lucky, but it is not luck that protects my dogs, it is immunologic memory." **

Regarding distemper, hepatitis, and parvo vaccines, they are modified live virus vaccines (a human equivalent would be the MLV polio shot) and they convey a minimum duration of immunity of 7 years by challenge and up to 15 years serologically (based on blood antibody titer counts). How often has your family physician suggested you have an MLV polio booster or a polio titer to see if your antibody levels are still adequate? What about measles?

On Page 18 of the 2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines Special Report it states:
"There is no indication that the immune system of canine patients functions in any way different from the human immune system. In humans, the epidemiological vigilance associated with vaccination is extremely well-developed and far exceeds similar efforts in animals whether companion or agricultural. This vigilance in humans indicates that immunity induced by vaccination in humans is extremely long lasting and, in most cases, life-long." *


----------

